# My Cd driver is not reading my cds anymore...



## H-TOWNS FINEST (Jan 26, 2008)

MY CD DRIVER IS NO LONGER READING MY CDS. THIS JUST STARTED ABOUT A FEW DAYS AGO BECAUSE I JUST BURNED A CD AND IT WORKED. BUT NOW WHEN I TRY TO BURN A CD ITS ASKING ME TO INSERT BLANK CD AND I CHANGE CDS BUT IT STILL DOESNT READ IT. I ALSO WENT TO MY COMPUTER AND D: DRIVE BUT IT TOOK ME TO A BLANK SCREEN WHEN I CLICKED IT. I HAVE A DIMENSION 3000 DELL DESKTOP WITH ONLY ONE BURNER.:4-dontkno


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Go into Device Manager and Uninstall the drive. Reboot and it will pick up the drive and install the driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q316529
Follow it exactly or you may corrupt the registry.
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

